# A quick update of life in Singapore



## AngelaHL (Jul 24, 2013)

I notice that there have been a lot of questions on the lifestyle and environment in SIngapore is.

Singapore has evolved much over the years and is no longer a boring and stiff place.
It is open to different races and culture, no questions asked.

However, it is also fast becoming a place where the rich will find much materialistic pleasure. 

Whilst the 'poorer' folks may still be able to enjoy the wonderful city, many things have become a lot more expensive.

However, for the expat, you should take time out to travel in the weekends to Singapore's many neighbours, like Malaysia, Thailand, Bali etc.

They are not expensive holidays given the many budget airlines.

It is also a good place for family raising, although the environment can be stressful.

Hope this helps.

Best Rgds
Angela


----------



## Macy (Jul 11, 2013)

why streeful?


----------



## PA12 (Jul 31, 2013)

I moved to Singapore last yr and finding it very hard to make friends and do stuff. I just been cooped up at home since I got here. I can't just leave since my husbands from here and I moved for him. I want to know what can I do apart from bring a lonely housewife.


----------



## AngelaHL (Jul 24, 2013)

Macy said:


> why streeful?


It's mainly because of the peer pressure and environment


----------



## AngelaHL (Jul 24, 2013)

PA12 said:


> I moved to Singapore last yr and finding it very hard to make friends and do stuff. I just been cooped up at home since I got here. I can't just leave since my husbands from here and I moved for him. I want to know what can I do apart from bring a lonely housewife.


I think you can first locate the foreigner integration unit of the government as they have certain programs to help with assimilation. Also check out a nearby community centre. Hope this helps


----------

